# Mac 3216 Chainsaw



## fiream29 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello All,
I picked up a Mac 3216 chainsaw for $15.00 because the original owner couldn't get it running. He claimed it ran fine until the fuel line rotted and after he replaced the lines it wouldn't start. 

It has spark but I haven't gotten it to even pop by dribbling fuel into the intake. I've since found that this model has been long obsolete and parts are apparently hard to come by. The saw doesn't appear to have been used enough to wear it out so I'd like to get it running if I can. 

Carb kits don't appear to be a problem but so far I haven't even been able to locate a gasket kit for the engine. Before I tear into it I would like to have the gasket kit in hand as well as a piston ring. If anyone can point me towards a parts source I would be grateful.
Model Number is: 600032-33
32cc engine/16" bar

Thanks in Advance,
Kevin


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might want to PM Lawnmowertech or visit his website

He handles parts for old McCulloch products.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## fiream29 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll check his site and see what I can find. Thanks for the "luck" too, looks like I might need all I can get. 
Thanks Again,
Kevin


----------



## fiream29 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Again,
I sent Lawnmowertech a PM but haven't heard back from him yet. I have this thing pulled down and it looks to be in fairly good condition. I would like to replace the ring while I have it apart. I didn't find one listed on LT's site. 
Is there any possibility that a ring from another engine will interchange? With the number of these small 2-strokes out there it looks like there ought to be another with the same bore and ring specs.

Are there any manuals that list the bore/stroke/piston/ring specs for small 2-strokes in general? Any crossover or interchange guides? 
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

rotted fuel lines and would not run after that sticks out to me. are you SURE the fuel lines are correct? it could have been that the lines were wrong way around. if it has an external (to the carb) primer (which if there is a primer i would suspect is true) then it is easy to get the lines wrong. 
the old Mac's are interesting to work on. good luck


----------



## fiream29 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 
The fuel lines may not have been correct at all. One was missing. It looked like the return line to the tank. It was leaking chain oil and needed a good cleaning anyway so I tore it down to see what all might be wrong with it. The chain oil line had rotted away too so that needed replacing. It has low compression so either the ring is stuck or needs replacing. Haven't had time to separate the cylinder from the block yet but the bore looks nice.

All I'll ever use it for is cutting up wood for the pit so it won't get any heavy usage. If I can locate a ring I'll invest the time to get it going. 
So far I haven't been able to get a response from anyone I've tried to contact. I sure wouldn't order parts of any kind from a place that doesn't bother to respond to emails. I wish my regular supplier carried chainsaw parts but unfortunately he doesn't. Ah well, if I don't find parts I can always try piecemealing it on fleabay.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## ey8675 (Aug 19, 2009)

Kevin, This isn't going to help you but I am w/o a carb. for this 3216 chain saw. Could you please give me your carb #'s so I can order one. Thanks in advance, Joe


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

fiream29 said:


> Hi Again,
> I sent Lawnmowertech a PM but haven't heard back from him yet. I have this thing pulled down and it looks to be in fairly good condition. I would like to replace the ring while I have it apart. I didn't find one listed on LT's site.
> Is there any possibility that a ring from another engine will interchange? With the number of these small 2-strokes out there it looks like there ought to be another with the same bore and ring specs.
> 
> ...


kevin i been mia from hobby talk for awhile for some reason i dont get emailed when a pm is sent so i have to look into that


----------



## fiream29 (Jul 4, 2009)

ey8675,
Sorry I didn't answer sooner. I hadn't checked this email account in a few days nor checked this thread since I have several projects going on right now. I'll look at the carb today and post what I find. I know it's a Zama and believe I ID'ed it as a RB 39.

LMT,
No problem. I know how the Real World can minimize Internet usage. Work before play! Anyway, this isn't a critical project, just something I'd like to get done as time allows. Going to check your PM now.
Thanks,
Kevin

P.S. In the earlier post above I wasn't complaining about responses from anyone on this board but about the 7-8 online small engine suppliers I've emailed about possible parts availability. Only one bothered to reply and it was a shop I do regular business with.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

83859 is the seals i have them rb39 is the kit i have them as well the piston ring is the hard part since it dont show a part #


----------



## fiream29 (Jul 4, 2009)

ey8675,
Looked at the carb today and found M27A 43P stamped on the flange that mates to the airbox. It's stamped on the gasket surface itself. In a hollow on the side of the carb it has C1Q in raised letters. Other than Zama I found no other markings. Was this the info you needed?
Kevin


----------



## fiream29 (Jul 4, 2009)

LMT,
Thanks for looking. I figured the seals would be the hardest part. I called McCulloch today to see if they could find a part number for the ring and of course they said there was no part number listed. Apparently they don't have any better info than we do. Any idea how I might be able to come up with a part number? There must have been one at one time. Who might have a vintage tech manual from when that saw was in production?
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

have you tryed acres internet ? or have you tryed arboristsite which is a chainsaw forum where alot of mac owners are at included me i am on there as well


i also run a forum for chainsaws located at http://www.chainsawpartslists.com/forum


----------



## fiream29 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks LMT, I've been searching but so far I haven't found a whole lot of interest in these little Macs. Very few discussions with most being related to carb problems. 
I did just luck out and find a chap named Bruce on an Aussie forum who kindly provided the number for the 3216 ring, 301047, and suggested I contact you as a source for parts. Small world we live in, isn't it?

Also, I've found a 38cc Mac Cat powerhead I can get cheap and it seems to be in excellent condition. It appears to be pretty much the same engine with the exception of the plastic "button" on top of the cylinder head. Any idea if I could use this as a replacement? It would solve all my problems and give this little saw some extra grunt as well.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

fiream29 said:


> Thanks LMT, I've been searching but so far I haven't found a whole lot of interest in these little Macs. Very few discussions with most being related to carb problems.
> I did just luck out and find a chap named Bruce on an Aussie forum who kindly provided the number for the 3216 ring, 301047, and suggested I contact you as a source for parts. Small world we live in, isn't it?
> 
> Also, I've found a 38cc Mac Cat powerhead I can get cheap and it seems to be in excellent condition. It appears to be pretty much the same engine with the exception of the plastic "button" on top of the cylinder head. Any idea if I could use this as a replacement? It would solve all my problems and give this little saw some extra grunt as well.
> ...


yep kevin me and bruce talk alot outdoorking is the name of his place 

located in sydney austrailia 

not sure about the powerhead though


----------



## Adam B. (Mar 12, 2020)

fiream29 said:


> Hello All,
> I picked up a Mac 3216 chainsaw for $15.00 because the original owner couldn't get it running. He claimed it ran fine until the fuel line rotted and after he replaced the lines it wouldn't start.
> 
> It has spark but I haven't gotten it to even pop by dribbling fuel into the intake. I've since found that this model has been long obsolete and parts are apparently hard to come by. The saw doesn't appear to have been used enough to wear it out so I'd like to get it running if I can.
> ...


I


----------



## Adam B. (Mar 12, 2020)

Adam B. said:


> I


I just got the same. Picked it up from my Dad’s garage after his passing. Was gonna change the primer bulb which rotted and spark plug before I got series with the fuel line and carb kit. But for life of me I can’t find which spark plug it takes. There is not one there now. 5/8 or 3/16”?


----------

